# Gentoo DVD

## kaio

Che voi sappiate esiste il DVD di gentoo?

Grazie!

----------

## shev

No, che io sappia non esiste (non viene menzionato da nessuna parte, sui mirror non c'è, nello store neppure).

L'unico dvd di gentoo di cui ho sentito parlare era quello di linux pro (o cmq di una rivista simile), ma ovviamente no era ufficiale.

----------

## lopio

ciao,

ho instalato gentoo con DVD di Dicembe 2003 di linux pro (titolo Imparare con Gentoo).

Mi e' venuto utile perche' non avevo ancora connessione ad internet.

Ho usato lo stage 3 (quello che installa con i pacchetti in locale)

Volevo segnalare che,contrariamente a quanto detto nella doc di installazione, il pacchetto  kde invece e' presente in linux pro successivo  (di Natale titolo Linux da formula 1) .Ho dovuto aspettare 1 mese prima di poter fare emerge kde di 10h -)))

ciao


ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

[OT] sapete se esiste un DVD bootabile di linux tipo knoppix o morphix o altro???

(sapevo che di knoppix ne avevano fatto uno per una presentazione, ma non l'hanno rilasciato)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> [OT] sapete se esiste un DVD bootabile di linux tipo knoppix o morphix o altro???
> 
> (sapevo che di knoppix ne avevano fatto uno per una presentazione, ma non l'hanno rilasciato)

 

Al linux tag ho cmprato il DVD di knoppix

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   [OT] sapete se esiste un DVD bootabile di linux tipo knoppix o morphix o altro???
> 
> (sapevo che di knoppix ne avevano fatto uno per una presentazione, ma non l'hanno rilasciato) 
> 
> Al linux tag ho cmprato il DVD di knoppix

 

Ma si riesce a reperire in qualche maniera???? (non e' che hai un masterizzatore DVD?!?!?!)

Ciao!

----------

## xdarma

errr....,

non e' che per caso qualcuno che ha il masterizzatore DVD si sbatte a preparare un DVD-boot con giga e giga di sorgenti?

ovviamente a pagamento tipo: ti spedisco una busta con 20? e tu mi spedisci la gentoo-1.4 DVD-boot gechi_edition...

xdarma

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> errr....,
> 
> non e' che per caso qualcuno che ha il masterizzatore DVD si sbatte a preparare un DVD-boot con giga e giga di sorgenti?
> 
> ovviamente a pagamento tipo: ti spedisco una busta con 20? e tu mi spedisci la gentoo-1.4 DVD-boot gechi_edition...
> ...

 

Il problema non sono i soldi il problema e' la versione dei programmi

----------

## HexDEF6

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> errr....,
> 
> non e' che per caso qualcuno che ha il masterizzatore DVD si sbatte a preparare un DVD-boot con giga e giga di sorgenti?
> 
> ovviamente a pagamento tipo: ti spedisco una busta con 20? e tu mi spedisci la gentoo-1.4 DVD-boot gechi_edition...
> ...

 

Io ho il masterizzatore DVD...

ma cosa ti interessa???

un DVD con tutti i sorgenti gentoo? bootabile?

Ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *HexDEF6 wrote:*   [OT] sapete se esiste un DVD bootabile di linux tipo knoppix o morphix o altro???
> 
> (sapevo che di knoppix ne avevano fatto uno per una presentazione, ma non l'hanno rilasciato) 
> 
> Al linux tag ho cmprato il DVD di knoppix 
> ...

 

Io no ma il mio amico si'. Vedro' di fartene una coppia.

----------

## xdarma

fondamentalmente mi interessa un DVD con i sorgenti della gentoo, ma sei riesci a farne una versione di boot prendendo spunto dalla gentoo ufficiale e aggiungendo i pacchetti in distfiles... beh, credo che possa interessare anche altri gechi "adsl-less"  :-)

pensandoci meglio, quanti file puoi mettere in un'unica directory con filesystem iso9660? non sarebbe piu' conveniente usare un filesystem "serio" tipo ext2 gia' supportato dal kernel precompilato?

xdarma

----------

## Panda

Fondamentalmente sarebbe una figata. Purtroppo gente con la 56k e magari enza flat ce ne sta... basterebbe uno snapshot del portage tree e le sorgenti relative (come i cd di Linux&C). E la versiona sarebbe la data di quando e' stato sincronizzato il portage...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Fondamentalmente sarebbe una figata. Purtroppo gente con la 56k e magari enza flat ce ne sta... basterebbe uno snapshot del portage tree e le sorgenti relative (come i cd di Linux&C). E la versiona sarebbe la data di quando e' stato sincronizzato il portage...

 

se volete una cosa del genere si puo fare..... con un po di calma, 

in effetti la mia adsl non e' che sia una scheggia, ma comunque gia faccio mensilmente il mirror di debian sid, e giornalmente degli update di mdk 9.1 e 9.2  plf della mdk9.1 e 9.2 i contrib della 9.2 e il texstar della 9.1....

Siccome a casa (dove ho la mdk 9.1) voglio passare a gentoo, potrei eliminare un po di cose della mandrake e iniziare un mirror del portage.... o almeno della parte stabile (quella che uso io + alcuni pacchetti della instabile)

Come si puo fare???

Una volta che scarico il tutto lo tengo aggiornato (magari ogni notte o ogni fine settimana) e se a qualcuno serve faccio un dvd e lo spedisco....

Se avete altre idee possiamo metterci daccordo....

Ciao!

----------

## xdarma

> se volete una cosa del genere si puo fare..... con un po di calma

nooo, la voglio subitoooo  :-)

> Come si puo fare???

> Una volta che scarico il tutto lo tengo aggiornato (magari ogni notte o

> ogni fine settimana) e se a qualcuno serve faccio un dvd e lo

> spedisco....

gia' cosi' sarebbe una gran cosa, se poi tu accettassi di scaricare "su commissione" alcuni pacchetti credo che rischieresti di passare le giornate tra il masterizzatore e l'ufficio postale :-)

xdarma

----------

## HexDEF6

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> > se volete una cosa del genere si puo fare..... con un po di calma
> 
> nooo, la voglio subitoooo  
> 
> > Come si puo fare???
> ...

 

allora....

alcuni problemi per attuare la faccenda:

per fare il mirror anche dei soli distfiles (x86 e ~x86) ci vogliono parecchi Gb liberi che il mio serverino non possiede!

Quindi vorrei fare il mirror dei soli pacchetti stabili e solo l'ultima versione.... (da qualche parte ci dovrebbe essere uno script per generare la lista di file da scaricare... )

Il mio serverino e' una debian woody, quindi non posso far girare li emerge! ...

Il metodo di update deve essere piu' o meno atomatico (non devo mettermi li io a far scaricare un pacchetto alla volta!), qualcosa da mettere nel cron e far partire la notte...

Se mi date una mano a risolvere questi problemi, io metto su tutto!

Ciao!

----------

## randomaze

[quote="HexDEF6"] *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se mi date una mano a risolvere questi problemi, io metto su tutto!
> 
> Ciao!

 

Non prometto risultati... ma ci do un occhiata nei prossimi giorni  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

[quote="randomaze"] *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   
> 
> Se mi date una mano a risolvere questi problemi, io metto su tutto!
> 
> Ciao! 
> ...

 

ok!

Per un paio di giorni difficilmente saro' davanti al pc.... ma poi possiamo mettere in piedi il tutto!

Ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per un paio di giorni difficilmente saro' davanti al pc.... ma poi possiamo mettere in piedi il tutto!
> 
> 

 

I punto di partenza sono questo post:

C'é un 3d che spiega come installare portage su altre distro:

Installing Portage on Other Distros

Presumo che, se non vuoi "sporcare" la debian, cambiando alcuni path si riesca a mettere (quasi) tutto in /usr/local e quindi a rendere possibile l'emerge sync.

Io penso che daró un occhiata allo script PORTAGE_MIRROR su gentoo.it...

----------

## Panda

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> per fare il mirror anche dei soli distfiles (x86 e ~x86) ci vogliono parecchi Gb liberi che il mio serverino non possiede!

 

```
panda@panda panda $ du -h /mnt/dati/distfiles/

2,0G    /mnt/dati/distfiles
```

Ti assicuro che nei miei due giga di sorgenti c'e' davvero (a parte kde che non uso) un sacco di roba. Oltre a sorgenti vecchie ormai aggiornate che potrei cancellare ci sono un sacco di altre sorgenti che ho scaricato nelle nottate di flat...

insomma in due giga (considerando che un dvd e' 4 giga) gia si potrebbero mettere tante di quelle cose... penso che basterebbe uno scriptino che cancella le sorgenti vecchie, un emerge -eDf world per assicurarsi che non si sia cancellata qualche sorgente di troppo, e poi masterizzare la dir distfile su un dvd assieme ad un tarball del portage relativo a quell'emerge -eDf world...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Panda wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   per fare il mirror anche dei soli distfiles (x86 e ~x86) ci vogliono parecchi Gb liberi che il mio serverino non possiede! 
> 
> ```
> panda@panda panda $ du -h /mnt/dati/distfiles/
> 
> ...

 

La mia dir /usr/portage (quindi compresi i distfiles) pesa circa 3.2 Gb e comprende kde 3.1.4 e 3.2beta2 gnome 2.4 vari kernel (2.6test9/10/11 finale 2.4.20 2.4.22) openoffice1.1... ma se inizio a tirare giu tutte le versioni dei kernel (stabili e instabili) tutte le versioni di openoffice (anche i binari) e tutte le versioni di mozilla (o di qualche gioco come americas army o enemy territory) vedrai che 10 Gb ti spariscono in un attimo!

Bisognerebbe riuscire a tirare giu solamente le cose "utili" (magari lasciar perdere i giochi, prendere solo la versione stabile piu' recente di openoffice e mozilla ecc.) per poterle far stare in 4 Gb!

----------

## HexDEF6

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> Per un paio di giorni difficilmente saro' davanti al pc.... ma poi possiamo mettere in piedi il tutto!
> 
>  
> ...

 

No non vorrei installare portage sulla debian!

Adesso ho scaricato lo script PORTAGE_MIRROR, ma vedo che di documentazione c'e' ne poca!...

Lo scriptino che mi servirebbe dovrebbe fare:

da una macchina gentoo (la mia per esempio) mi genera una lista di tutti i pacchetti stabili esistenti e prende solo l'ultima versione (e magari lasci perdere i binari e alcune categorie che dico io, tipo tutti i games*) passo il risultato sul server dove la notte mi scarica tutto (ovviamente controllando che non sia gia presente il file!)...

qualcuno ha volgia e tempo di fare una cosa simile (visto che a script non sono messo molto bene!)?

Ciao!

----------

## Panda

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> La mia dir /usr/portage (quindi compresi i distfiles) pesa circa 3.2 Gb e comprende kde 3.1.4 e 3.2beta2 gnome 2.4 vari kernel (2.6test9/10/11 finale 2.4.20 2.4.22) openoffice1.1... ma se inizio a tirare giu tutte le versioni dei kernel (stabili e instabili) tutte le versioni di openoffice (anche i binari) e tutte le versioni di mozilla (o di qualche gioco come americas army o enemy territory) vedrai che 10 Gb ti spariscono in un attimo!
> 
> Bisognerebbe riuscire a tirare giu solamente le cose "utili" (magari lasciar perdere i giochi, prendere solo la versione stabile piu' recente di openoffice e mozilla ecc.) per poterle far stare in 4 Gb!

 

Ma appunto io dicevo di mettere solamente quelle aggiornate all'ultimo emerge-sync. Se ora come ora emergo mozilla e mi dice che vuole compilare   la versione 1.5 ovvio che le precedenti non servono... giusto qualche kernel in piu' potrebbe essere utile... ad esempio il 2.4.20 che serve per le gentoo-sources, il 2.4.23 che e' l'ultimo (per adesso) ed il 2.6.0... delle versioni test non te ne fai nulla ormai...

Avevo letto da qualche parte che esisteva uno scriptino per far pulizia tra i distfiles... qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

Avevo pensato ad uno altro script che postasse in una pagina web un elenco dei pacchetti installati presi da /var/db/pkg... in questa pagina web ci sarebbe un cgi che farebbe il resoconto dei pacchetti piu' installati. Se ognuno farebbe girare sto script potremmo sapere mediamente che pacchetti servirebbero...

che ne pensate? potrei provarne a fare uno in python...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma appunto io dicevo di mettere solamente quelle aggiornate all'ultimo emerge-sync. Se ora come ora emergo mozilla e mi dice che vuole compilare   la versione 1.5 ovvio che le precedenti non servono... giusto qualche kernel in piu' potrebbe essere utile... ad esempio il 2.4.20 che serve per le gentoo-sources, il 2.4.23 che e' l'ultimo (per adesso) ed il 2.6.0... delle versioni test non te ne fai nulla ormai...
> 
> 

 

Il problema e' come fare??? se io per esempio non usassi gnome e kde, non avrei i sorgenti! ognuno ha esigenze diverse, quindi bisognerebbe scaricare TUTTI gli ultimi pacchetti stabili per essere sicuri!

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo letto da qualche parte che esisteva uno scriptino per far pulizia tra i distfiles... qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
> 
> 

 

l'ho visto su www.gentoo.it ma non l'ho mai provato! (tanto con un hd da 160Gb mi tento tutto finche' non scoppia!)

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo pensato ad uno altro script che postasse in una pagina web un elenco dei pacchetti installati presi da /var/db/pkg... in questa pagina web ci sarebbe un cgi che farebbe il resoconto dei pacchetti piu' installati. Se ognuno farebbe girare sto script potremmo sapere mediamente che pacchetti servirebbero...
> 
> che ne pensate? potrei provarne a fare uno in python...

 

Bella idea! 

Ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> qualcuno ha volgia e tempo di fare una cosa simile (visto che a script non sono messo molto bene!)?
> 
> Ciao!

 

Come ho detto... io ci dó un'occhiata e vedo cosa posso fare... magari é la volta buona che provo a fare qualcosa in python.

Certo, se sto reinventando la ruota (ovvero esiste giá qualcosa....) o se qualcuno é piú rapido di me (e lo posta) non mi lamento  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   qualcuno ha volgia e tempo di fare una cosa simile (visto che a script non sono messo molto bene!)?
> 
> Ciao! 
> 
> Come ho detto... io ci dó un'occhiata e vedo cosa posso fare... magari é la volta buona che provo a fare qualcosa in python.
> ...

 

Guardando in giro ho trovato questo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/index.xml

da quello che ho capito e' un tool per farsi i cd della gentoo...

non ho ben capito a che punto e'......

Ciao!

----------

## shev

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Guardando in giro ho trovato questo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/index.xml
> 
> da quello che ho capito e' un tool per farsi i cd della gentoo...
> ...

 

Al punto che viene usato per i cd di gentoo, almeno a partire dalla 2004.1. Direi a buon punto, no?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   Guardando in giro ho trovato questo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/index.xml
> 
> da quello che ho capito e' un tool per farsi i cd della gentoo...
> ...

 

Chissa se riesce a generare anche un bel DVD  :Smile:  ?????

----------

## randomaze

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guardando in giro ho trovato questo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/index.xml
> ...

 

Sono anni luce avanti a noi, anche se quello che so facendo fa altre cose   :Mr. Green: 

In realtá, se non ho capito male, il tuo DVD dovrebbe avere il liveCD (come descritto nel doc) e poi in aggiunta contenere lo snapshot di portage e la directory con tutti i sorgenti usati da quel portage.

Faccio il punto:

La mia idea é che, data un'alberatura di portage si scarica tutti i sorgenti necessari a costruire pacchetti "stabili" (marcati x86/ppc/altro).

Il requisito é che sulla macchina ci sia python (e la suddetta alberatura), poi, in step sucessivi:

1 - generazione lista pacchetti stabili alla massima versione (con possibilitá di escludere gruppi)

2 - generazione lista file da downlodare

3 - controllare che i file non siano giá sull'HD, rimozione pacchetti presenti su HD ma non nella lista (magari spostandoli, non cancellandoli), generazione lista per wget.

Lo step3 non ha bisogno dell'albero di portage ma solo della lista generata al punto 2 e di una directory dove mettere i file, quindi é "distro independent".

Al momento sono al punto 1 (ma guarda...), la lista dei pacchetti stabili viene generata ma non tiene conto dei pacchetti mascherati da portage.mask (sono un idiota, lo so!).

Sul punto due si puó, in teoria, fare uno scrippetino che sfrutti emerge per generare la lista e poi un'altro script per ripulirla da eventuali duplicati in modo da concentrarci, per adesso, solo sui punti 1 e 3 (ci sono volontari?).

Il punto 3 é (in teoria) abbastanza semplice.

Una volta che, in un modo o nell'altro si arriva a questi 3 punti fatti cerco di rioganizzare il codice e di usare un'interfaccia utente "normale" (al momento la configurazione si trova in alcune variabili globali all'interno del codice!)

Alcune note: 

Tenendo presente che ho scritto la mia prima riga di python il 31 dicembre il codice é abbastanza brutto (diciamo che tempo un gioro ne disconosceró la paternitá)

In un ipotetica versione 1.0 tale script dovrá saper tirare giú anche un alberatura di portage, in modo da renderlo totalmente "distro indipendent".

----------

## HexDEF6

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Faccio il punto:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> In un ipotetica versione 1.0 tale script dovrá saper tirare giú anche un alberatura di portage, in modo da renderlo totalmente "distro indipendent".

 

Se riesci a fare quallo che hai scritto sei un grande!!!!

Facci sapere come va avanti e se vuoi una mano magari posta il tuo scriptino!!

Ciao!

edit Shev: il quoting!!! E' inutile quotare un messaggio intero!!! Piuttosto non quotate...

edit: hai ragione Shev! non lo faccio piu'!!   :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sul punto due si puó, in teoria, fare uno scrippetino che sfrutti emerge per generare la lista e poi un'altro script per ripulirla da eventuali duplicati in modo da concentrarci, per adesso, solo sui punti 1 e 3 (ci sono volontari?).

 

Ciao non so se ti serve ancora, ma visto che l'argomento mi attira ho provato a risolvere il punto tre (solo perchè in teoria abbastanza semplice!)

Ho scritto oggi la mia prima riga di python, quindi fa schifo, però sembra funzionare a dovere.

Ti posto il risultato:

```

#!/usr/bin/env python2.2

                                                                                                                                                          $import commands

import sys

import os

                                                                                                                                                           

fid=open(os.environ['HOME']+'/lista.txt')

files=fid.readlines()

fid.close()

cartel='/mnt/distfiles/'

mirror='http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/'

fid=open(os.environ['HOME']+'/listino.txt','w')

for nome in files:

        a=commands.getstatusoutput('ls '+cartel+nome[:-1])

        if a[0]==0:

                print nome[:-1]+'  ce l\'ho!!!'

        else:

                fid.write(mirror+nome[:-1]+'\n')

fid.close()

```

Se ti serve ancora e se ti servono modifiche prova a chiedere, ma non garantisco il risultato!  :Wink: 

Ciao

PS mi manca la rimozione dei pacchetti non nella lista (non me lo ricordavo). per ora genera solo la lista con quelli nuovi. Se mi fai un fischio vado avanti ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho scritto oggi la mia prima riga di python, quindi fa schifo, però sembra funzionare a dovere.
> 
> Ti posto il risultato:
> ...

 

Nessun problema, potremmo intitolare questo 3d "come imparare python con problemi non banali"

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti serve ancora e se ti servono modifiche prova a chiedere, ma non garantisco il risultato! 
> 
> Ciao
> ...

 

Per conto mio puoi andare avanti sei il benvenuto.

Oltre a tenere conto dei pacchetti esistenti e quindi spostarli in una directory a parte tieni presente che il mio file sará qualcosa del tipo:

```

irror://gentoo/selinux-clockspeed-20031221.tar.bz2

# /usr/portage/x11-plugins/gkrellmlaunch/gkrellmlaunch-0.5.ebuild

# PF=[gkrellmlaunch-0.5] PN=[gkrellmlaunch] PVR=[0.5]

# PV=[0.5] PR=[r0] P=[gkrellmlaunch-0.5]

mirror://sourceforge/gkrellmlaunch/gkrellmlaunch-0.5.tar.gz

# /usr/portage/x11-plugins/wmtz/wmtz-0.7.ebuild

# PF=[wmtz-0.7] PN=[wmtz] PVR=[0.7]

# PV=[0.7] PR=[r0] P=[wmtz-0.7]

http://www.geocities.com/jl1n/wmtz/wmtz-0.7.tar.gz

```

le linee che iniziano con '#' sono (naturalmente) da ignorare. Al momento offrono informazioni di debug per il mio script di fase2 e sono particolarmente espensive... ma qualcosa resterá anche dopo (almeno il nome del pacchetto mi sembra il caso di lasciarlo).

ho anche un mezzo problema (che sto cercando di risolvere) con pezzi tipo:

```

hppa?

(

http://dev.gentoo.org/~pappy/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/grsec-sources/parisc-linux-2.4.23-pa1-grsec-1.9

.13.gz

)

```

ma confido per domani di avere almeno lo script del passo2 abbastanza utilizzabile (quindi elminare la riga in questione + altri problemi quí e lí).

Per la cronaca il passo2 é in bash perché é la forma piú naturale di maneggiare dei file di shell come i .ebuild.

Appena finisco con il passo2 riprendo il mio primo script per risolvere il problema dei masked.

Una nota abbastanza importante é che difficilmente il risultato finale potrá essere perfetto per via delle varie dipendenze.

Ultima cosa, io adesso metto la mail nel mio profilo...  per scambiarci pezzi di codice mi sembra inutile saturare i db gentoo.org  :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Oggi voglia di studiare proprio zero, così sono andato avanti con il programma. Ora cancella i programmi obsoleti perchè non sono capace a creare una directory se non esiste, ma appena lo scopro cambio.

Ti posto il codice:

edit: ci ho tolto il codice che tanto era vecchio e inutile, ti mando via mail stasera la versione definitiva 

E se non ti serve non importa, mi sono fatto un po' di esperienza.

ciao nic

----------

## ultimodruido

Io ho installato gentoo da meno di un mese quindi non ho ben chiaro come è strutturato il portage ho letto il file emerge, perche scritto in python per farmi un'idea della cosa, e spero di poter scopiazzare qualcosa di utile.Prendo nota del file che generi tu, ma mi serve una info: lo metti sempre il mirror? perche a occhio mi verrebbe difficile sottrarre mirror diversi per i vari file. sarebbe più semplice avendo un mirror unico di cui si conosce la lunghezza della stringa che lo contiene. cmq non importa, cerco di risolvere il problema lo stesso. trovo il modo di spostare il file gia scaricati e di usare la tua lista poi ti mailo. ora aggiungo anche io la mail nel profilo.

ciao

----------

## linuxconfa

Ciao a tutti.

Ieri un io amico ha finito di scaricare un pacco di roba da gentoo (circa 8GB). Non sò esattamente cosa abbia scaricato, fra qualche giorno mi masterizza tutto su DVD (chiaramente 2 DVD) e poi vi saprò dire.

Fra pochi giorni cambio casa e avere i sorgenti di gentoo per tenere aggiornato il mio sistema interessa molto anche a me. Non avrò il telefono, così mi collegherò dal lavoro.

PS. ho il masterizzatore DVD ... se vi serve una mano chiamatemi.

CIAO  :Razz: 

----------

